# shimano



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 18, 2007)

im such a shimano fan. every single one of the rods i have i care about are a shimano clarus. does anyone else use this rod?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2007)

I have 3 of their crucial line I like very much! Never had a clarus.


----------



## redbug (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a curcial that sits in my rod locker it is my 3rd flippin stick and only used when y first 2 go down but when it was my only rod I liked it.


----------

